# How much substrate?



## Viki (Aug 1, 2011)

I am planning to buy a 30 gallon tank but don't know how to calculate substrate I need for that tank.

I want to add ADA Amazonia Soil they come in 9L packs.

How many pack do I need?


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productlist.asp?PNAME=SS

That's a good reference point but i find that their estimates are a bit high in some cases. I used roughly 3/4 of a bag to create about 1.5" front to 2" back slope on a 15G tank. I think my footprint was like 30cm by 60cm.

I would guestimate you would need something in the 2-3bag area for a similar slope.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Each bag should give you about 3 cm of depth, so you can determine how many bags you need by the depth you want.


----------

